# best affordable Powered ho freight locos?



## Cobratrooper11 (Mar 4, 2015)

what are the best affordable HO freight locos? i'm looking for maybe 80's or anytime between 1970 and now, but it they must be union pacific and all be (dcc?) powered! i'd like to know the best brand that's also affordable, and i need like 3 of em or more. i'm planning to run a large freight train! thanks for the help, Tyler!


----------



## D&J Railroad (Oct 4, 2013)

I think you would need to provide a little more information in order for us to help you with suggestions. Do you want more detail in the locomotive with a not so expensive decoder or would you settle for something like Thomas the Tank with a very good quality decoder?
Are you looking for a steam or diesel locomotive? When you say 80s or between 70s and now, are you referring to the type of locomotive or when the model was actually manufactured?
You noted that you want to run a large freight train. How large are you referring too? 20 cars, 50, 70, 100? The size of your layout will dictate just how large a train you can operate.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

I have 2 Bachmann DCC Standard line GP40s that are very strong pullers.
I run them as a consist and have no problem heading 20 or more cars,
some with plastic wheels. With three of them you could expect to
pull 30 or more depending on the rolling quality of your cars. 

The GP40 was from the 60s but some were still in operation in the 70s
and 80s, perhaps even today.

https://www.google.com/search?q=San...la:en-US:official&client=firefox-a&channel=sb

I also have a pair of Bachmann DCC Standard line F7As that I run
as a consist. These locos are also strong pullers and can pretty will
match the GPs. 

You could get brand new DCC equlpped copies of these for less than
100.00 when you shop around.

I would think, however, the strongest pullers would have the 3 axle
trucks which would put more traction on the rails. There are videos
of extremely long HO trains here on the Forum that might be
of help.

You can see some here:

http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?p=299616&highlight=Long+train+video#post299616

Don


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

No such thing as best, at least in this hobby. How do you define "best"? Most reliable, most features, etc. Affordable is also a very personalized term. Bill Gates can buy whatever car he wants and not even notice the dip in his bank account. I have one kid in college and two more coming up. A used Hyundai is out of my reach.

Locomotive pricing is generally a factor of details and features. All else being equal, more money buys you more detail, factory installed DCC, and sound. Or you can buy a "DCC-ready" locomotive with an 8 or 9 pin plug and a decoder, pop the shell, plug in the decoder, and voila: DCC loco for $20-$50 bucks less than factory installed costs. Sound with speakers is a little harder, but still well within the capabilities of the average Joe. Where's your sweet spot?

If you buy name brand stuff from a reputable dealer new in the box, you will be fine. Buying on eBay is a little riskier, but cheaper.

As Don said, bigger locos with more wheels are generally better pullers, but a lot depends on the quality of your trackwork, grades, and turn radii. Don't buy a monster loco that requires 24" radius curves if your layout is loaded with 18" ones.

My advice is to go somewhere you can actually look at models up close, like a train show or a hobby store. This will let you get a feel for the level of detail in a given price range. Bachmann's basic locos run well and are decent pullers, but their level of detail is generally poor and their prototype fidelity is marginal. Their pricing, however, is usually very attractive.

Personally, I like to buy mid to upper-range stuff (Atlas Masters, Athearn Genesis, Walthers' Mainline and Proto, Bachmann Spectrum, IHC Command XXV) in DC and convert it to DCC myself. But that's only my solution, and may not be right for you.


----------



## Cycleops (Dec 6, 2014)

To be fair he did qualify 'best' with 'affordable'. I think the Atlas Trainman series fits in quite well with that. I have a Athearn Genesis loco which has superb detail on it but many of the parts are very easily damaged by handling and some just fall off. The Trainman range have the same motor as their more expensive line so will run well. IMO sometimes a more sturdy less easily damaged model can be preferable. There's also a good choice of models in the range.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Absolutely. For many manufacturers, the only difference is in the level of detail. The guts of the machine are the same.


----------



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

All depends on your definition of affordable.

3 engines at $50 each is $150....some people would choke on that while others would spend that on one good engine.

That being said - The Proto1000/2000 series engines can be had on sale at trainworld.com for around the $50 range from time to time and are fantastic running engines.


----------



## Cobratrooper11 (Mar 4, 2015)

sounds like proto is good? i'm really just looking for something with a great motor, and yet still affordable!


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Cobratrooper11 said:


> sounds like proto is good? i'm really just looking for something with a great motor, and yet still affordable!


You kind of have to put some boundaries on "affordable" for us. I have a kid in college and two more queued up. $300 locomotives aren't readily affordable for me at the moment. Warren Buffett, on the other hand, can drop $2500 on brass and pay cash.

Protos are very good locomotives; good runners and well detailed. You should also look at Walthers' Mainline locomotives -- same drive train, less detail. This is kind of my sweet spot at the moment (I buy them without DCC and convert my own to save a few bucks).


----------



## Cobratrooper11 (Mar 4, 2015)

CTValleyRR said:


> You kind of have to put some boundaries on "affordable" for us. I have a kid in college and two more queued up. $300 locomotives aren't readily affordable for me at the moment. Warren Buffett, on the other hand, can drop $2500 on brass and pay cash.
> 
> Protos are very good locomotives; good runners and well detailed. You should also look at Walthers' Mainline locomotives -- same drive train, less detail. This is kind of my sweet spot at the moment (I buy them without DCC and convert my own to save a few bucks).


i really just need dc then? i just want decent detail with great drivetrain! so i'll look into walthers!


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Whether or not you need DC or DCC depends on your layout. On the loco, the only difference between the two is whether it has a decoder (a small circuit board that controls the motor and other features) or a jumper in the socket where one would go.... and the price. DCC-equipped models tend to run about $50-100 more.


----------



## traction fan (Oct 5, 2014)

*DC Vs. DCC*

Cobratrooper:

As you are starting out and, I'm guessing, have only a few locos; I would recommend DCC.
The big disadvantage of DCC is it's cost. However it does much more, and that makes up for the cost. The wiring is much simpler and that only gets better as you add track complexity to your layout. (trust me if you're a modeler, and have a pulse, You'll get more complex track as you go on!)
Yes, you could operate with plain DC. All of us started with DC, and many still use it now.
One reason I'm recommending DCC now is a form of cost savings. Yes the initial cost of a DCC
control system and DCC equipped locos is a bit scary! However, you're now in the best position to go DCC; in that you don't have a lot of locos to convert. (you will later!)
You are smart to ask for quality ("the best loco.") I wont try to suggest a brand as, I think you and I model in different scales. ( I'm in N scale)
But it's always better to have a few good locos than a drawer full of duds. (Please don't ask me how I found that out!) Quality does not have to mean the most expensive. You want a smooth runner that can pull well. (FYI. DCC does help smooth running a lot.) 
Fancy detailing seems to be less of a concern to you, OK.whatever you want is fine.
There are DCC equipped locos out there that will work well for you. I'll leave brand info to my HO brethren on this forum. 
If at all possible get the most from your limited budget by getting one good loco and a basic DCC controller. I choose the NCE pro cab and I'm very happy with it; but there are several other good DCC systems to choose from.

Good Luck, and welcome to a great hobby.

Traction fan


----------



## Cobratrooper11 (Mar 4, 2015)

traction fan said:


> Cobratrooper:
> 
> As you are starting out and, I'm guessing, have only a few locos; I would recommend DCC.
> The big disadvantage of DCC is it's cost. However it does much more, and that makes up for the cost. The wiring is much simpler and that only gets better as you add track complexity to your layout. (trust me if you're a modeler, and have a pulse, You'll get more complex track as you go on!)
> ...


thanks for the advice! i'll look into dcc!


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Sorry if I was unclear above. With multiple threads running, it's hard to keep track of who is doing what.

if you even think you might want multiple locos on your layout at once, seriously consider DCC. It allows you to operate all your locos independently. Otherwise, you need to park them on an isolated section of track so that one the one that is running receives power.


----------



## Cycleops (Dec 6, 2014)

Going back to the original question I have recently acquired a Bachmann S4. I have to say it's excellent! I bought an a DC version but have put a NCE decoder in which makes it as smooth as silk and almost silent. Detail on is impressive too. I also have a Athearn Genesis which is nearly two and a half times the price, detail is impressive but most of it has fallen off. VFM you can't beat the Bachmann in my opinion.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

I have an old Bachmann Spectrum GP 35 or 38. (parts no longer
available) I converted it to DCC
and it is smooth as silk creeping at walk speed with 10 or more cars
behind it. And not all of mine have easy rolling metal wheels.
It is heavily weighted with a cast metal frame.

Don


----------



## tr1 (Mar 9, 2013)

*CTValley Railroad non DCC new engines*

Up above this post, you typed about saving some money, by converting dc locos to DCC.
Now, Do you have to special order these new engines from the manufacturer? Please ,how is that done exactly? Where do you find straight dc engines brand new
from a manufacturer? Again, I've been out of the hobby for quite awhile.(pre DCC)
Thank you Tr1


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Tr1 -- I just get the DCC-ready versions, which are widely available, and my gut tells me that they are more heavily discounted. I use pretty standard decoders (usually Digitrax or TCS BEMF models without sound), which I can get for $20-$30. Even sound decoders and speakers can be had for around $80-90. Compare this to the price premium of $150+ for a factory equipped model. If you buy a decoder with a plug installed, it really is a matter of pulling the shell, plugging in the decoder (after removing the jumper), and re-installing the shell.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Tr1

As CtValley said, look for the DCC READY label. It will likely be on just
about any contemporary DC locomotive. (some older ones may still
be in some hobby shops without it though) If DCC READY you would buy a decoder
that has the same pin count as that of the loco. Some have 8 pin some
have 9 pin. It just plugs in and you are ready to go.

You can easily add a decoder to just about any DC locomotive. The important
first consideration is the current draw of the motor. New ones will be around 
0.05 amps, any older motor drawing much more than that at Stall point will destroy
a typical HO decoder and should be replaced.
If not DCC ready, you would have to solder 8 wires 
to convert it. Instructions are clear and it is an easy hour
or so chore.

Don


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Don -- do you mean 0.5 amps? In HO, I don't think I've ever seen anything draw as little as 0.05 amps -- not even lighting.


----------

